

Linus Torvalds calls OS X's file-system "utter crap" - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/torvalds-pans-apples-os-x/2008/02/05/1202090393959.html

======
davidw
Uh, that's not quite the whole quote...

> "I don't think they're equally flawed - I think Leopard is a much better
> system," he said. "(But) OS X in some ways is actually worse than Windows to
> program for. Their file system is complete and utter crap, which is scary."

~~~
michaelneale
yes the file system is a worry. But that headline is totally wrong.

~~~
lisper
What's wrong with the file system?

~~~
xirium
HFS has some cruft from pre-Unix implementations. However, this cruft allows
you use the filing system on older versions of MocOS. HFS implements swap
space as a hidden file. HFS+ implements journalling in same way. If you boot
an older version of MocOS then you temporarily lose journalling. This is the
behaviour that you'd want. However, some bits are messy, including directory
seperators, Unicode file names, file forks and instant indexing of file names.

~~~
michaelneale
There was talk of ZFS for a while I think?

I guess it will be post leopard now.

~~~
wmf
ZFS is an alpha-quality optional add-on in Leopard; I guess most users won't
see it until later.

~~~
manvsmachine
last time I heard, ZFS was going to be supported in the server version first.

------
tx
That's the most uninteresting of things he said. The real value of the article
were his thoughts on hardware vs software cost.

Every hardware manufacturer must LOVE Linux for its own sake. And not just
Asians, I would add. Ultimately, if DELL wants to make more money off each PC,
they should switch to Linux. And now just vanilla distro, but their own unique
flavor, with their own open source drivers for some unique hardware, similar
to Apple's multi-touch. Right now that extra "software money" allowed per-PC
is spent on Microsoft licenses.

Software is the king. Our startup (hardware + software) recently got acquired
precisely because of our small software team - the other 80% of the company
(hardware) wasn't of much value to the acquirer.

------
trekker7
if the title's quote was what Torvalds actually said, this would be the
funniest news post of the week

------
agentbleu
Tosser

------
stillmotion
He sort of bends the question like Hillary. He first puts down his
competition, then curves the question back to his own product allowing himself
to do some nice PR work for free.

He's just looking out for his best interests.

